# Mound City



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Going goose hunting in Mound City end of Feburary.
What should I expect or take,any help from from you guys that have been there.
Griz


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It can be one of the heaviest hunted areas during the entire spring season, and for obvious reasons....it usually stages a lot of birds.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

You can drive the perimeter and find sets everywhere. When birds use Big Lake it can be another option. The bar/grill in Big Lake also makes a great burger. Any days with wind you should get birds just because of sheer numbers.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bring tennis shoes or a very large decoy spread. Be prepared to buy a NE license if the birds fly out that way while you are there.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Are you going with a guide? One of the heaviest hunted areas for spring snows.

Alex


----------



## beakbuster (Feb 1, 2007)

Griz- I hope you did your homework on a good guide. Get out and do some tune up shooting. Most of the guides that I have used out there are calling shots between 60 and 80 yards. good luck! I will be in Marryville MO. the 1st of March.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd walk out of the field if a guide started calling the shots that far.We have no problems with getting birds to actually decoy to within 20yds. or closer. I just don't get those long shots at all.

Alex


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Ill be down in mound feb 24ish weekend. We are taking our chances at freelancing. I talked to some some guides and they told me as long as you get out 4-5 miles from the refuge you can get on land so we got our fingeres crossed. We are just hoping to get a corn field in the flight path.


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips guys.
There are six of us going one of our group will be making his third trip I think we have a good guide service(top gun guide service).If they call 80yrd shots while using steel shot well lets just say we will have a conference just to let them know we are not a bunch of dummies.LOLOLO

Just think 6 Benellis all with extended tubes-I can hear the sweet music now.
Thanks all
Griz


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

"Just think 6 Benellis all with extended tubes-I can hear the sweet music now."

I can also hear the music, "damn, Shi%, freakin single shot, aaa, eerr, piece of crap, I just cleaned this, f#$k, any one have a knife?


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

that sounds like me every weekend. do you think the birds will be in se nebraska by feb 23rd?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

calisnowhunter said:


> that sounds like me every weekend. do you think the birds will be in se nebraska by feb 23rd?


Forcast for the next ten days is high's in the single digits and teens.  Long range forcasts is for a snowy late Febuary. Might change, but today its 28 degrees out and it feels like a tropical heatwave compared to how its been. If this weather doesn't break the guides in the area are gonna have empty skies for there clients to look at.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

There may not be any birds there, right now there are none  . Pete are you talkin about The Prop? Besides the obvious problem of not having birds the other problem will be is finding an unplowed cornfield. Im think 70 to 80 percent of the fields are plowed. A good place that may be less pressured is the area north to slighty northeast of mound city in the hills, and the snows use this area pretty regular. I agree it is a heavly pressured area, lots of spreads but lots of birds.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Kaiserduckhelm,

Where are you getting your longterm forecast from? Just curious.

Accuweather is calling for this BS to finally break around the 14th. Of course its hard for anyplace to forecast the weather that far ahead...MR. Flowers sure bit the "Big one" on his winter forecast. LOL But they are usually pretty good with forecasting warmups and major storms.

As of right now...I am not worried about the weekend of the 24th. Might not be a billion, but probably enough to shoot at. :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

northerngoosehunter said:


> "Just think 6 Benellis all with extended tubes-I can hear the sweet music now."
> 
> I can also hear the music, "damn, Shi%, freakin single shot, aaa, eerr, piece of crap, I just cleaned this, f#$k, any one have a knife?


  lol


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

The local news guy called for above average snowfall for Febuary. I guess he is about as accurate with the forcast as we are as to when the geese will get here. :lol:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I did some driving sunday and found no birds at all well one that was hanging in a tree after a eagle had its way with it other then that no birds at all this is the first time I can remeber not having any for the co opener I was in central mo so I can only guess north has even less :lol:


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks guys
For all the info on Snow Geese in and near Mound City. Our hunt starts on the 27th and sure hope the weather brings the geese back in time to have a good hunt.

Six Benellis with extended tubes(might just take a nap in the blind)
Griz


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I can also hear the music, "damn, Shi%, freakin single shot, aaa, eerr, piece of crap, I just cleaned this, f#$k, any one have a knife?

Haha, Ive had a benelli for 8 years and have yet to have it jam or misfire...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Haha, Ive had a benelli for 8 years and have yet to have it jam or misfire...


Have you taken it out of the box yet??

oke:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

A lot of benelli issues is operator driven. Since the benelli is recoil operated, if you don't have a solid, and I mean really solid shoulder, too much of the energy from recoil will be dissipated into the "kick" and not enough into the action of the gun. Many people coming from a gas autoloader to the benelli have this problem as this isn't an issue with a gas gun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Does that mean if you're shootin from the hip with one of those sbe II's you only get one shot?


----------



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Now you guys dont have to be jealous if you dont own a Benelli,you can use one of ours anytime.LOL
There are 8 in my group that own Benellis and I can tell you that thousands of rounds have been fired from 3.5 to 2 3/4 light loads and have never had even one ejection problem.
I prefer not to own any more shotguns that are gas opperated they are to fussy about being clean to opperate.
But it is all in what you like and what you bought in the first place so get out there and kill them.
Is it Ford or Chevy

ITS FORD for sure LOL
GL
Griz


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a SBE that I would proabably be better off throwing at the geese.  But from the sound of it I probably got the bad apple of the Benellis. I am going to buy an 870 this summer because I am sick of using a gun that won't work if it is cold outside.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> because I am sick of using a gun that won't work if it is cold outside.


The spring in the stock is gummed up. Did you use Rem Oil?

Get a sure cycle spring...problem solved.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Never used Rem oil, nope its not in the stock at all. Trust me my gun is clean enough (no oils) that I could eat off it. It is just a crappy designed bolt. I got a fluke though I have seen some that rotate when the barely hit the barrel mine you would have to pound with a jack hammer to get it to rotate no matter how clean it is.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> I am going to buy an 870 this summer


this man knows what he's talking about, all you Benelli owners could learn a thing or 2 from him!!!! :lol:


----------



## harrison_dht (Jan 22, 2007)

I have an 870 Wingmaster, a Browning Citori, and a new SBEII. The gun I have most confidence in is that old 870. Reliability and and my ability to shoot it well cannot be totched by either of the others two. I have shot it for years at both winged game and competition clays, and I am able to shoot it as fast and accurately as any of those guys with "superior" arms.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a good ol' 870 Express Magnum and its a great all around gun for any type of hunting. That's all I use and I love it. Add a patternmaster for waterfowl and it gets even better. I've never had any problems with it except when I'm trying to shuck my next shell to fast and the old one gets jammed, but thats my fault not the guns.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> Get a sure cycle spring...problem solved.


When you have to buy after market parts for a gun to get it to work that should be the first sign that you have purchased an inferior product. It should work from the factory period.

Benelli's are the best marketed piece of crap shotgun in history.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Benelli's are like any other tool you get, no matter what brand, some days you are gonna get one that slipped through quality control. I bought my dad one and he's had good luck, had some shells not cycle but its been very minor and I've got a left handed one and in 3 years I've had it not cycle maybe 2 or 3 times. I had a 11-87 before that didn't cycle maybe 3 or 4 times in five or six year so I have been lucky but I have seen guns of both brands that wouldn't cycle through three shells every other time. Its luck of the draw when buying semi auto guns.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

Put a sure cycle system on my SBE II. It's worse then it was with the factory spring!! :******:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> When you have to buy after market parts for a gun to get it to work that should be the first sign that you have purchased an inferior product. It should work from the factory period.
> 
> Benelli's are the best marketed piece of crap shotgun in history.


agree, I remember when I didn't clean my 870 for 5 years, thing worked fine through out that whole time, gave it a cleaning, and worked the same.

when using an 870, it's the gun that can do no wrong!!! but maybe that's just biased talking


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I have never seen an 870 malfunction. Never.


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

Two of my buddies bought 870's last spring and both of them went to the shop before the end of the spring. After seeing that I am not gonna say that they are junk, but that my friends were very unlucky and that all guns are man made.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I've had the same 870 for 14 years now, killed alot of birds with it, never once had a problem, only problem i ever had was with fiochi shells, seemed like once fired the hulls were a little to long to cycle out cleanly.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone who has never had their gun malfunction or jam has clearly not shot the gun enough. Guns are machines, machines don't always function properly. Add some adverse weather to the scenario and any machine will not perform perfectly.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

northerngoosehunter said:


> anyone who has never had their gun malfunction or jam has clearly not shot the gun enough. Guns are machines, machines don't always function properly. Add some adverse weather to the scenario and any machine will not perform perfectly.


you obviously don't know how much i've shot this gun do u? i shoot roughly 4 cases of shotgun shells a year through that gun, thats waterfowl only, now throw in say a few negative 30 degree days this december and a long spring season full of mud, and I can tell you that I've "broken in" this gun, and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

this gun has never ONCE jammed on you??


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

not once, if i let it go w/o cleaning for awhile the action can get tougher to pump, but its never jammed up once on me, maybe I got a good one, but all i know is the 870 is a damn good gun IMO.


----------



## timber hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm a big 870 fan too, but... you just said it wouldn't pump out Fiochis cleanly. :huh:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree that the 870 is an excellent shot gun, but I just cant imagine it has never jammed on you in 15 years. I guess you got one hell of an 870.

Personally when I think of the guys I typically hunt with I cant think of one guy who has never had the occasional shell jam no matter what kind of shotgun he shots.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

GooseFlocker said:


> Put a sure cycle system on my SBE II. It's worse then it was with the factory spring!! :ticked:


I thought SBE II's came with sure cycles? :huh:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

well fellas call me or it what you will, i don't bull****, i call it like it is, 14 years not a single problem, as for the fiochi's I believe it was the shells that caused the problem, other guys in our group with 870's and mossbergs were having the same problem that day, switched over to winchesters and it the problem went away. I really don't give a rats *** if you believe me or not, just wanted to add my .02 cents on 870's thats all


----------

